# Gail The Snail > Chloe O'Brian



## Marlin Guy

If you missed Thursday night's "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia", you missed a rare treat.

Mary Lynn Rajskub, best known for her role as Chole on the hit series "24", guest starred as the "Garbage Pail Cousin", aka "Gail the Snail".

















Gail is Frank's niece (by marriage, of course), and Dennis and Dee's cousin.
She has a reputation as being slimy, gross, and annoying.

My favorite scenes were the handy, the spit, and of course the salting. :lol:

Rajskub, didn't just step outside the Chloe box in this role, she burned her way through a 6 inch solid steel wall!

Gail the Snail joins the McPoyles in the Always Sunny hall of Creepy!


----------



## Nick

Where have I been? I love Mary Lynn Rajskub. :heart:

I Never heard of it but sounds interesting -- maybe they'll rerun -- what channel?

I nominate Mary Lynn Rajskub for _sweetheart_ of DBSTalk!


----------



## The Merg

I watch that show every now and then and it never fails to have me rolling. Danny Devito has definitely found his niche role.

- Merg


----------



## IndyMichael

Thursdays episode is repeating tonight at 11pm eastern time on FX.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I watched this show for quite a while but I have to say, last season was so over-the-top that I stopped and didn't pick it up this year.


----------



## IndyMichael

Stuart Sweet said:


> I watched this show for quite a while but I have to say, last season was so over-the-top that I stopped and didn't pick it up this year.


I've never seen the show before, but set this one ep to record since Mary Lynn was in it. I just :heart: her.


----------



## makaiguy

I only discovered _It's Always Sunny ..._ about a month ago. It only took about 3 minutes before I was setting a season pass (or whatever the heck they call it now) for "first run and repeats". What a hoot.

Yeah, it took me a little while to figure out who Gail the Snail was. Looked familiar, but ...


----------



## Marlin Guy

IndyMichael said:


> I've never seen the show before, but set this one ep to record since Mary Lynn was in it. I just :heart: her.


You may be cured. :lol:


----------



## B Newt

They should make her a regular member of the cast. She is just dysfunctional as the rest of the cast.


----------

